# Random orbit or finishing sander?



## TheSkipper (May 31, 2010)

Are they really that different? Can I buy random orbit and use it as a finishing sander?

From what I've read, the random orbit cuts faster and offers less tingle/fatigue during use. Would I be buying the wrong tool?

I plan on finishing pine with a black lacquer finish.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

TheSkipper said:


> Are they really that different? Can I buy random orbit and use it as a finishing sander?
> 
> From what I've read, the random orbit cuts faster and offers less tingle/fatigue during use. Would I be buying the wrong tool?
> 
> I plan on finishing pine with a black lacquer finish.


sure you can i have a 6" ridge sander I use disk's up to 400 grit and anything in between Get it as smooth as you want Just get good sanding disk's I get mine from a boat supply A auto supply or paint store may have good ones Cheep disk's the little sanding grit's or stones i will call them come's off and get's moved around and that is what make's the swirls My self i wouldn't use pine wood Lot's of pine sap Unless you pick the boards real close Why not use poplar wood it is used for drower bottom's and lot's of other uses It is made for painting The best for that On the black lacquer I have done that What i would do is get black stain and than spray clear lacquer over If you use the rattle can's of black I don't thank you will like it After it dry's Their is a chance that it will dry and than it will get some breake up of the solid finish Like some line's in the finish This doesn't happen the same day Maybe a month or so Or at least mine did good luck My 2 cents


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

the post showed up two time's


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Random orbit sander or finishing sander*

Kinda confusing question.I'v been using a ROS for well over 30 yrs and always used then as a finishing sander,just make sure you get a GOOD one,they I have a bosch and love it,they don't get any better in my opinion,as I can use it all day with no fatigue.Don't get a cheapo.This is definitely a tool where you get what you pay for.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

The difference between a ROS and a finishing sander is the size of the orbits. That is unless you have one of the old Craftsman half sheet sanders with a switch on the base for ROS or straight line.

(The straight line is more like a very long and narrow paper clip pattern.)

So what do you need?

A reasonably aggressive ROS that is easy to change disks or sheets followed by a fine hand sanding with the grain.

BTW - Most of my sanding after 180 grit is done by hand. I have better control and it is much more satisfying. If the 180 grit takes 30 or 40 rubs (passes) then the 220 grit only takes 10 or so rubs.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I have both and use the ROS primarily. Besides the quick disk changes, another advantage of the ROS is the disk rotates as well as doing its orbital thing. So, the disk is less likely to get build ups, which can cause swirl scratches (especially if using to sand film finishes). I usually do film finish sanding by hand.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Random orbit or finishing sander*

One thing I forgot to mention Is the sandpaper.If you are using that cheap grade sandpaper you will not get the finish you are looking for.I would recomend getting s good ROS.


----------



## TheSkipper (May 31, 2010)

I only use 3M paper, I've had nothing but bad luck with Norton or other brands. I took a chance with 3M's new purple "fast cut" paper, and I'm impressed. I only bought one sheet to compare to traditional paper then later ran out to buy more. 

My concern with the ROS is the sanding discs. Costs, availability and brands.

So what is a good finishing sander and what is a good ROS? and in case of the ROS, what is a good brand of discs?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

TheSkipper said:


> So what is a good finishing sander and what is a good ROS? and in case of the ROS, what is a good brand of discs?


re: ROS brands
Basically they are all good. Any "KNOWN" brand is good. Avoid the wierd ones and the brands that you've never heard of. 

PC, Bosch, DeWalt, Makita, Milwaukee, Ridgid, even Craftsman are good ROS.

The difference is that some are more agressive than others. My two Bosch are more agressive than the PC. My old half sheet Craftsman is only used in pseudo straight line mode.

re: Sand Paper 
As for sand paper, it is cheaper in bulk. The brown stuff from Lowes seems to be OK. I've used a few samples from 3M that seem to be good. I'm not impressed at all with Norton or Norton 3X.

HOWEVER

Klingspor seems to be the best of all the sand paper I've used. I buy Klingspor as a commercial shop and spend about $150 every few years with them. They know that I'm a small shop but as long as I make an above the minimum purchase and pay the bill on time we're both happy. AAMOF, my Klingspor sales representative stopped by about an hour ago. 

Klingspor will sell retail through their site, 
http://www.woodworkingshop.com/

Unfortunately, you just can't walk into a BORG and purchase the stuff.


----------

